
Academics Are Worried About Their Freedom - pseudolus
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2020/09/academics-are-really-really-worried-about-their-freedom/615724/
======
smithza

      "This episode represents a pattern in the letters, wherein it is white students who are “woker” than their Black classmates, neatly demonstrating the degree to which this new religion is more about virtue signaling than social justice."
    

MLK has much to teach us still when he urges us to match our means and our
ends. What is the end we hope for? Unity? Neighborliness? Equal dignity? Equal
dignity and respect should be permeating through this cultural moment if those
are elements of the end vision.

These anecdotes are powerful and tell of real trends. This is very troubling.

